# Wago 750-849 mit 753-646 (TP-Klemme Gerätemodus) Fehler Buffer Overflow



## guwen (29 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich KNX-Seitig einen MDT IP-Router SCN-IP000.03 eingebaut habe, kam es beim Programmieren der Applikation des IP-Routers zu einem Totalabsturz der Wago 750-849. Alle Lampen des Controllers leuchteten permanent rot / nix geht mehr. Nur ein Neustart hat geholfen. Daraufhin habe ich MDT angeschrieben, ob solche Probleme bekannt sind. Das wurde verneint, woraufhin ich mich an Wago wendete. Der Support bei Wago sagte, dass das evtl. mit meiner veralteten FW zu tun habe. Ich hatte noch die Version 00 (Auslieferungszustand bei Markteinführung). Wago sendete mir die aktuelle Version 08 zu. Anschließend habe ich das FW-Update durchgeführt.
Seit dem Zeitpunkt nach dem FW-Update kommt nun häufig ein "Buffer Oferflow" (LED F blinkt auf) auf der 753-646, welche im Gerätemodus läuft. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das im Zusammenhang mit den Fehlfunktionen, die seit dem Auftreten, steht. Funktionen die über die TP-Klemme laufen, wie z.B. Licht über Bewegungsmelder an/aus, werden nur manchmal korrekt ausgeführt. Mal steht man im dunklen, mal bleibt das Licht dauernd an. Auf dem KNX-Baustein ein manuelles TRUE auf xUpdate_KNX holt sich dann ein neues Telegramm und dann ist wieder alles gut.
Auch aufgefallen ist mir, dass das Webinterface des Controllers nach FW-Update langsamer geworden ist.
Nach Rücksprache mit dem Wago Support wurde ein Problem mit den Zykluszeiten vermutet. Folgendes wurde probiert:
- Controller und TP-Klemme in unterschiedlichen Task laufen lassen
- Zykluszeit der beiden Task zwischen 30ms und 300ms variiert
- Mehrere Bausteine, die Berechnungen durchführen und daher länger dauern könnten erst einmal rausgeschmissen
Nix hat einen Erfolg gebracht.
Vor dem FW-Update hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Ein Buffer overflow habe ich nicht gekannt.
Als "Notfalllösung" habe ich bei den Bewegungsmeldern das Aus-Telekgramm zyklich senden lassen. Das hat die Wago aber nicht interessiert, vermutlich weil der Eingang ja schon FALSE ist :-(
Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich noch probieren kann?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (30 November 2020)

Hallo guwen,

anhand des letzten Screenshot kann man erkennen, dass der Controller überlastet ist mit der Eingestellten Taskkonfiguration. 
Wenn man einer Task 60ms Zeit gibt, diese aber 169ms läuft, dann wird dem Controller nicht genug Zeit gegeben um die ihm gestellten Aufgaben zu bewältigen.

Je nachdem wie Ihr Programm aufgebaut ist, können verschiedene Maßnahmen helfen.
Als erstes ist hier die Aufteilung der Task in wichtige, zeitlich kritische Task und weniger zeitlich kritische Task zu nennen.
Der Controller kann dann entlastet werden wenn nicht zeitlich kritische Task sehr viel langsamer aufgerufen werden als die zeitlich kritischen Task.
Weiter ist hier dann zu beachten, dass es Aufgabenstellungen gibt (wie hier z.B. KNX) welche selbst über zeitliche Abhängigkeiten verfügen, und daher in einem bestimmten Zyklus abgearbeitet werden müssen. Bei KNX Empfehlen wir hier Aufrufintervalle von 30ms bis maximal 80ms um eine stabile KNX Kommunikation zu etablieren. Diese Zeiten dienen als Anhaltspunkt und können je nach Applikation variieren. 

Um genauer auf Ihre Task Einstellungen einzugehen, ist es notwendig Ihre Applikation zu kennen. Sie können sich gerne erneut an den Wago Support wenden um hier weitere Unterstützung zu erhalten.


----------



## guwen (30 November 2020)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Im Vorfeld möchte ich mich erst einmal für den sehr guten Support und die Geduld von euch bedanken.
Ich habe diverse Task-Zykluszeiten ausprobiert. Leider aber ohne Erfolg. Auch die Tasks freilaufend laufen zu lassen habe ich ausprobiert. Auch ohne Erfolg. Zudem wurde mir eurerseits davon abgeraten freilaufende Tasks zur Kommunikation mit anderen Systemen einzusetzen. Die Zykluszeiten sind aktuell gegenüber der FW-Version 00 eher schneller geworden, weil ich diverse Bausteine rausgeschmissen habe. Auch hatte ich bis nach dem FW-Update die Standardkonfiguration aus dem Beispielprojekt des Starterkits laufen. Da wurde aus dem Programm des Controllers das Programm der TP-Klemme aufgerufen. Zudem war die Zykluszeit auf 5ms eingestellt. Und niemals hatte ich einen Buffer Overflow beobachtet.
In den kommenden Tagen werde ich zeitlich weniger kritische Berechnungen in separate Task überführen. Gerne kann ich euch auch das komplette Projekt zusenden.
Interessant ist aber dennoch, dass zum einen nur Telegramme nicht korrekt verarbeitet werden, die in der 753-646 sind. Alles, was im Controller sitzt, läuft einwandfrei. Und zum anderen, dass dieses Problem erst nach dem FW-Update von 00 auf 08 existiert. Mit der FW Version 00 hatte ich diese Probleme nicht.

Dankeschön nochmals für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (30 November 2020)

Hallo guwen,

mit der FW kann es bei diesen Laufzeiten welche im Screenshot des PLC_Browsers zu sehen sind eigentlich nicht liegen. Wie bereits beschrieben, ist der Controller anhand dieses Screenshots stark überlastet. Dies kann zu dem von Ihnen beschriebenen Verhalten führen, dass der Controller nicht mehr ansprechbar ist und alle LEDs am Controller rot blinken. 
Nur die Tasklaufzeit zu erhöhen halte ich nicht für zielführend. Wenn Ihr Programm so viel Zeit benötigt um abgearbeitet zu werden, empfiehlt sich vermutlich eher eine Aufteilung der Aufgaben in unterschiedliche Tasks. Der Buffer overflow wird immer dann angezeigt, wenn das Programm es nicht schafft die Daten welche auf dem KNX Modul anfallen abzuarbeiten. 

Am einfachsten können wir dies Untersuchen wenn Sie sich mit uns direkt in Verbindung setzen.


----------

